# Riabilitare CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE e disabilitare DPMS

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

dopo essere incappato qui per quanto riguarda il DPMS, qui e qui per quanto riguarda invece la riabilitazione del CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE, non mi resta che chiedere a voi.

Ho due necessita: la prima è quella di riabilitare appunto il restart di X tramite la pressione di CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE. La seconda invece è quella di fare in modo che il monitor non mi si spenga dopo un periodo di tempo non meglio precisato.

Per quanto riguarda la prima questione, ho provato a fare come dice, ma facendo specialmente come dice la guida ufficiale, aggiungendo quell'opzione allo xorg.conf, X non parte proprio.

Mentre invece la riga di comando 

```
setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp
```

 abilita la cosa e infatti funziona. Il problema è il renderlo permanente. Aggiungo inoltre che sto utilizzando xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2.

Per quanto riguarda la seconda questione invece, è che sebbene io non abbia impostato alcuna opzione "OffTime" nel file xorg.conf, il monitor comunque si spegne dopo un tempo che ancora non ho capito.

Fra l'altro a proposito di questo, ho letto in giro che:

```
Option  "OffTime"  "15"  # Turn off after half an hour
```

Non ho capito la relazione fra il 15 e la mezz'ora. Boh!

Inoltre anche impostando nella sezione ServerFlags le seguenti opzioni:

```
Option "BlankTime" "0"

    Option "StandbyTime" "0"

    Option "SuspendTime" "0"

    Option "OffTime" "0"

    Option "DPMS" "off"
```

facendo xset q ottengo sempre (ovviamente dopo aver restartato x):

```
DPMS (Energy Star):

  Standby: 1200    Suspend: 1800    Off: 0

  DPMS is Enabled

  Monitor is On

```

L'unico modo per disabilitarlo è quello di fare un 

```
xset dpms 0 0 0
```

Ma ovviamente non è permanente.

Quindi riepilogando, per il primo problema l'opzione per il CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE per rendere permanente la cosa, causa un fallimento nel caricamento di X, per il secondo problema invece, sembra che tutte quelle Option non vengano proprio prese in considerazione.

Non so più dove sbattere la testa.

Qualcuno sa come fare?

Allego il mio xorg.conf:

```
Section "Module"                                                                             

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension                                            

    SubSection  "extmod"                                                                     

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension                    

    EndSubSection                                                                            

    Load        "freetype"                                                                   

    Load       "glx"                                                                         

EndSection                                                                                   

Section "Files"                                                                              

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"                                                      

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"                                                     

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"                                                    

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"                                                     

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/math-fonts/cmtex-pfb"                              

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/math-fonts/mathematica-pcf"                        

EndSection                                                                                   

Section "ServerFlags"                                                                        

        Option "BlankTime" "0"                                                               

        Option "StandbyTime" "0"                                                             

        Option "SuspendTime" "0"                                                             

        Option "OffTime" "0"                                                                 

        Option "DPMS" "off"                                                                  

EndSection                                                                                   

Section "InputDevice"                                                                        

    Identifier  "Mouse1"                                                                     

    Driver      "mouse"                                                                      

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"       # IntelliMouse PS/2                                  

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"                                                   

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"                                                        

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"                                                                 

EndSection                                                                                   

Section "Monitor"                                                                            

    Identifier  "My Monitor"                                                                 

    HorizSync   30-81                                                                        

    VertRefresh 56-75                                                                        

EndSection                                                                                   

Section "Device"                                                                             

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"                                                               

    VendorName  "Unknown"                                                                    

    BoardName   "Unknown"                                                                    

    Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"                                                   

    Option      "UseEvents"         "false"                                                  

    Option      "RenderAccel"       "true"                                                   

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nVidia Geforce 7300 GT 512MB DDR2"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    524288

    Option      "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

    Option      "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO"

    Option      "UseDisplayDevice" "TV"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device  "nVidia Geforce 7300 GT 512MB DDR2"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option      "Composite"   "enable"

EndSection

```

----------

## Scen

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la prima questione, ho provato a fare come dice, ma facendo specialmente come dice la guida ufficiale, aggiungendo quell'opzione allo xorg.conf, X non parte proprio.
> 
> Mentre invece la riga di comando 
> ...

 

Vedo che nel tuo xorg.conf non specifiche nessun dispositivo di input "tastiera", per cui ipotizzo venga configurato in automatico tramite HAL. Tu però dici di aver aggiunto l'opzione in xorg.conf: hai provato a seguire l'istruzione della guida (in italiano  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil:   :Razz:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink:  ) a riguardo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Se si usa HAl per gestire i dispositivi di input, copiare la seguente porzione di configurazione fdi nel file fdi fra quelli /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ che è usato per controllare la tastiera.  <merge key="input.xkb.options" type="string">terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp</merge>  Se non si utilizzano regole delle tastiera personalizzate, si possono copiare ed adattare le regole da /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-x11-input.fdi
> 
> 

 

?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Se si usa HAl per gestire i dispositivi di input, copiare la seguente porzione di configurazione fdi nel file fdi fra quelli /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ che è usato per controllare la tastiera.  <merge key="input.xkb.options" type="string">terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp</merge>  Se non si utilizzano regole delle tastiera personalizzate, si possono copiare ed adattare le regole da /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-x11-input.fdi
> ...

 

Ci avevo provato, ma l'opzione terminate credo non vada bene. Comunque sì, ho un file fdi per hal. A me andrebbe bene che dopo la terminazione si riavviasse X.

----------

## pierino_89

Potresti usare alt+sysrq+k, invece che alt+ctrl+backspace. Se hai abilitato le sysrq, ovviamente.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ottimo funziona!

Grazie per la dritta!

Però è strano che quando faccio CTRL+ALT+Backspace non si riavvii X, eppure il demone dovrebbe riavviarlo in automatico.

EDIT: ora però ha preso a funzionare (X riparte in automatico) anche con C-A-B! Boh, strano... forse qualche aggiornamento ha sistemato le cose.

----------

## Leonzio

Una soluzione un po' "artigianale" può essere quella di inserire in uno scriptino caricato all'avvio il comando

```
setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp
```

Ho scritto una baggianata?

----------

## fbcyborg

In realtà ora non mi serve nemmeno più, dal momento che il problema del C-A-B l'ho risolto... però non penso che tu abbia detto una baggianata perché a giudicare l'idea sembrerebbe buona!  :Smile:  Perché non dovrebbe funzionare?

----------

## Leonzio

Sai com'è, dopo (quasi) cinque anni di lontananza da Gentoo, potrei essermi perso per strada qualche particolare, come una possibile collisione di questo comando, se posto in uno script d'avvio.  :Wink: 

----------

## Leonzio

Ho fatto questo classico, semplicissimo script

```
#!/sbin/runscript

start() {

  (setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp)

}

```

Che cosa ne pensate?

----------

## Leonzio

 *Leonzio wrote:*   

> Ho fatto questo classico, semplicissimo script
> 
> ```
> #!/sbin/runscript
> 
> ...

 

Lo script non funziona, ma non capisco perché non funzioni...

----------

## fbcyborg

In realtà non capisco perché ti sbatti tanto su questa cosa, quando in realtà è stata risolta...

----------

## Leonzio

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> In realtà non capisco perché ti sbatti tanto su questa cosa, quando in realtà è stata risolta...

 

Il primo motivo è che non ho capito come è stata risolta.

A voi sembra chiaro, a me no.

Il secondo motivo è che non capisco perché questo script non funziona.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Leonzio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il primo motivo è che non ho capito come è stata risolta.

 

Così: aggiungendo la riga in grasetto nel file /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi

 *Quote:*   

> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->
> 
> <deviceinfo version="0.2">
> 
>   <device>
> ...

 

Il mio problema prima era che anche aggiungendo quella riga X non ripartiva.

 *Leonzio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A voi sembra chiaro, a me no.
> 
> Il secondo motivo è che non capisco perché questo script non funziona.

 

Questo non te lo so dire. In effetti è strano, ma non mi ci sbatterei troppo, visto che c'è quell'altro rimedio.

Piuttosto qualcuno sa come disabilitare questo benedetto DPMS? Ancora non ho capito come disabilitare il fatto che il mio monitor se ne vada in standby dopo un tempo imprecisato.

----------

## Leonzio

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *Leonzio wrote:*   
> 
> Il primo motivo è che non ho capito come è stata risolta. 
> 
> Così: aggiungendo la riga in grasetto nel file /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi
> ...

 

Per quanto riguarda lo script, la cosa è abbastanza importante, invece.

Quello script deve funzionare, a meno che non sia scritto male, però mi sembra uno script semplice semplice...

Non mi ci sbatto molto, però.  :Smile: 

Non ho compreso questo:

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Potresti usare alt+sysrq+k, invece che alt+ctrl+backspace. Se hai abilitato le sysrq, ovviamente.]

 

E questo:

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> ora però ha preso a funzionare (X riparte in automatico) anche con C-A-B! Boh, strano... forse qualche aggiornamento ha sistemato le cose.

 

Non capisco quali tasti premere.

----------

## fbcyborg

Prova a fare ALT+STAMP+k. È una funzionalità del kernel (sysrq).

Ovviamente deve esserci il supporto per sysrq nel kernel.

C-A-B ovvero Control+Alt+Backspace. Semplicemente ora ha ripreso a funzionare come mi ha sempre funzionato in precedenza.

----------

## Leonzio

Ho troppi pinguini e Gentoo l'ho installata su quel piccolo hard disk...

Faccio confusione, anche perché molte cose le ho impostate diversamente.

Gentoo è pulita e, quando potrò, inserirò il cassettino di Gentoo e farò la modifica (preferisco CTRL+ALT+Backspace).

Funzionerà o non mi farà ripartire X?

Per usare la combinazione va forse aggiunto qualcos'altro...

----------

## rael1986

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Piuttosto qualcuno sa come disabilitare questo benedetto DPMS? Ancora non ho capito come disabilitare il fatto che il mio monitor se ne vada in standby dopo un tempo imprecisato.

 

Option "dpms" "off" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf non funziona ?

Se cosi fosse, penso che dovrai cercare tra le policy di hal.

----------

## fbcyborg

eh no, non funziona, infatti se rileggi il mio primo post lo dico...  :Sad: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Però è strano che quando faccio CTRL+ALT+Backspace non si riavvii X, eppure il demone dovrebbe riavviarlo in automatico.
> 
> EDIT: ora però ha preso a funzionare (X riparte in automatico) anche con C-A-B! Boh, strano... forse qualche aggiornamento ha sistemato le cose.

 

Di nuovo il problema che X non riparte in automatico.

In realtà ho scoperto che xdm non viene stoppato, infatti se faccio

```
/etc/init.d/xdm restart
```

mi dice che xdm è already started.

Quindi ecco perché non si riavvia. Non si stoppa proprio xdm, anche se in realtà l'effetto sembra quello!

Che diavolo può essere?

----------

